# Mexican Caviar Recipe - TNT



## Michelemarie (Jun 15, 2006)

This is good and nice on a hot day ---

*Mexican Caviar*
2 – 4.5 oz cans chopped olives
2 – 4.5 cans chopped green chilis (mild)
2 large tomatoes – pealed and chopped
3 chopped green onions
2 mashed garlic cloves
3 t olive oil
2 t red wine vinegar
1 t pepper
 
Combine and chill overnight – serve with frito chips.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll have to try it out.


----------

